# What are you doing for your 2016 Garden?



## weedygarden

We have had very nice weather this February. It makes me want to dig in the dirt. We do need moisture, and it is actually better for many plants to have some colder temperatures. I expect we will have those.

I had a gift certificate at a local nursery and have gotten a few packages of seeds: heirloom tomatoes and carrots, leeks, and cauliflower. I have started the cauliflower, tomatoes, celery and leeks. That is always a 50 - 50 deal as to whether anything I start will ever live and produce. But I keep trying. I plan to start some cabbage, broccoli and peppers as well. 

I was able to change plots in the local community garden. The previous plot was at the edge and the bind weed alone could drive any gardener nuts. My new plot is edged by the sidewalk on one side, a high chain link fence (I will use for cucumbers) on another, another plot on the third, and a path on the 4th. The paths are the toughest because they are full of mallow weed. I think I am the only person who cares about weeds in the paths. My last plot had them creeping in all the time.

What are you doing to get ready to garden this year?


----------



## Momturtle

*2016 garden*

Have started tomatoes and peppers, some broccoli and red and yellow keeper onions. We are going to order more fruit and berry plants. It may be warm enough to get the fava beans, peas and oats in the ground.

This year we are experimenting with various ways to keep the deer out of the main garden and off the fruit trees. I have decided that the bears are going to eat the raspberries no matter what I do so we are planting lots of extra ones all over the place to give more of them a shot.

Love this time of year!


----------



## bacpacker

Got my onion plants last week. Picked up cabbage and spinach today. Ordering seed this week. 
I was hoping to plant onions and taters this weekend, but with it raining most all week that's not likely to happen.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead

Planning a relocation of the garden due to some addition work to the home. Will probably be scaled back version this year. Bumper crops last year and not as many kids living at home, many more cans/jars on the shelf and in rotation than typical for this time of year.

Still, *can't wait* to plant the smaller version!!!


----------



## txcatlady

I added two pear trees and a plum tree to go with other two. Potatoes in ground, spinach, carrots and lettuce coming up. First stalk of asparagus is up. Still have 5 heads of cabbage and onions. My broccoli didn't get picked in time and is going to seed I am afraid. Cleaned out chicken coop and spread over area for beans and kinda rowed in under. Won't plant any beans for another month most likely. Got an inch of rain last night and expecting more in next 24 hours. Spent some time weeding too


----------



## Cotton

I’m doing the regular… Peas, okra, corn, greens, potatoes (both), string beans, usually 3 or 4 types of melons, plus squash, I love fried squash…


----------



## tsrwivey

Carrots are in but they're not doing anything. Something keeps eating the kale & lettuce. We got a new raised bed built & I planted red potatoes, red onion, & some mystery onion I forgot to label. I just love surprises! 

Hopefully I'll be able to get my seeds started this week & build a little green house to keep them in but it's rained yesterday & today.


----------



## oldasrocks

Peas in the ground and snow in the forecast! I've had 6 inch tall peas snowed on and still produced well.
Peppers (72) started and tomato seeds on the way.

The trick to good bedding plants is to keep grow lights 1 inch above the plants and keep moving up as necessary. That way the plant don't get spindley. I use 4 ft florescent bulbs.


----------



## musketjim

Since I'll be living at BOL for the summer, the main garden will be there.:beercheer: The small garden at home will just be planted with barley and left until I can let chickens loose there. At BOL will be using raised beds for the first time, with square foot gardening and the mittleider method. Also going to use some Miracl-Gro moisture control bags that I will slice open and puncture and plant kale, spinach, and radishes directly in the bags, saw it on Pinterest, looked cool. A bit bigger barley field up there this time, dropping a lot more trees to expand again.:nuts:


----------



## crabapple

Carrots,onions, Joi Choi for the first time,radishes, garlic has been in all Winter. Turnips,white potatoes are next.


----------



## Resto

We didn't have any frost this year, so Im still eating Tomatos. Cabbages are almost ready. Japanese Egg Plants survived also. Carrots, Zuchini, Yellow Crooks, Green Peppers, Radishes, Green Onions, Bok Choy all sprouting out of the soil. I went Heavy on Carrots this year.


----------



## IceFire

Trying this again, as the first time I tried to post, it got "eaten".
Since we just moved to our "homestead" acreage last fall, I am starting from "scratch" with my garden this year. 
Accomplishments thus far:
Have MOST of the garden area fenced (except for those areas where there is mesquite in the way that needs to be removed. I DID, however, get fencing wire placed along the side of the area around the mesquite, just nothing permanent as yet.
Have most of the perimeter beds (9 of them--the garden is a little odd-shaped) framed in, EXCEPT in the areas where the mesquite is in the way. So far, in the perimeter beds, I have planted blueberries, asparagus, (with a parsley border) strawberries ,(with spinach and a scallion border) snow peas, radishes, and lettuce.
Have 14 of the 4x10 beds framed in, tilled, and manured. Have 13 more beds to do. Have started planting 11 of the 14 beds (the other 3 will get planted today and tomorrow. The first 4 beds have potatoes (each bed has a different variety) along with horseradish and petunias as companion plants. The 5th bed is shallots, "Solar Yellow" carrots, celeriac, and radicchio. The 6th bed is Leeks, "Atomic Red" carrots, Chioggia beets, and romaine lettuce. Bed 7 is yellow onions, "Cosmic Purple" carrots, Golden beets, and "Buttercrunch" lettuce. So far, the 8th bed only has red onions, but I will be planting more. The beds that will be numbers and 18 (I've already assigned the numbers, although the beds that will be in between aren't built yet) have different types of Swiss Chard and radishes.
In the process of putting in the drip irrigation lines. Have drip lines in the potato beds done, and am working on the other beds..
Got the roofs on the greenhouse frames (2 of them) and have them set in place. Also have the lattice supports around the sides and backs--now just need to frame in the doorways, wrap them in 6 mil ag plastic, then make and hang the doors.
Finally "bit the big one" and replaced my tiller today. The ground is just too hard right now to work by hand in the new beds.
Also have tomatoes, peppers, tomatillos, eggplants, and okra sprouting in the greenhouse.


----------



## fteter

Learned my lesson last year: warm Feb., March and April. Planted in mid-April. Everything wiped out with a wild, windy snowstorm in May. I'm now subscribing to the old adage here in the Wasatch Mountains to never plant before Memorial Day. What I will do this month: trim, fertilize, and oil my fruit trees. Maybe some root plants (potatoes, carrots and the like) in mid-April. Nothing else until late May.


----------



## IceFire

Bought 2 almond trees to add to the orchard.

Got the last 3 4x10 beds tilled, and manure hauled and worked in. Also tilled the perimeter beds that hadn't been done yet.

Planted Scarlet Runner beans along the fence in the asparagus bed; in the bed that has the red onions, planted Cosmic Purple carrots, and Utah celery. In the next bed over, planted Florence fennel (so far). Along the fence in one of the perimeter beds that I just tilled, planted "Cherry Vanilla" quinoa.


----------



## weedygarden

*Started a flat of seeds*

I started a flat of seeds: heirloom tomatoes, cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, leeks, celery.

I have tried celery a couple times, and I know it needs almost 6 months to grow. I am going to keep trying it because it is one of the vegetables I eat the most of, along with onions, carrots and cauliflower. Has anyone ever grown celery successfully?

I am going to start some cantaloupe and a few other things, as soon as I get to the nursery to buy heirloom seeds.


----------



## cqp33

I have added cherry and peach trees last week. So now we have red delicious (2 trees), granny smith (1), bartlett pear (1), bosc pear (2) sweet cherry (1) and peach (1). don't remember the variety of peach and cherries, have them written down in my journal that isn't handy.

This year the majority of the garden will be done in raised beds made from tree logs/large limbs 6-10" in diameter. I was searching for a cheaper way to make the bed edges and came up with this since we have over 20 acres of wooded area that would benefit from thinning anyways.

We have set seeds for squash, canteloupe, watermelon, green peppers, tomatoes and a few others under our grow lights but i have a lot of work to do on the raised beds but the compost is ready to fill them!

Haven't posted on here in forever, I feel I have neglacted PS!oops::sorry1:


----------



## Tweto

I'm jealous of all the people that can be working their gardens. The ground here is still frozen. Mar is notorious for producing sever winter weather here. Ice, snow, cold and then 60 degrees the next day. I never plan any garden work till April.

However for the first time this year I have started plants under grow lights. I currently have over 100 plants that have sprouted, onions, tomatoes, various types of peppers.

So far this has been so successful that next year I can see growing some plants all year around inside.


----------



## LilRedHen

I've planted some tomato and cabbage seeds and they are about an inch tall. I'm excited and have talked a neighbor into gardening together this year. His work takes him away from home on the weekends so I'll be around to pick things and he can help with the tiller work.


----------



## weedygarden

*More seeds!*

I went into a plant nursery that is not that close to me, but has a variety that I like. I had gotten the catalog for Botanical Interests, and found that this place had a huge collection of their seeds. I decided I want to get what I can, now.

Watermelon--a couple years ago I got a Moon and Stars plant. It was some of the best watermelon I had eaten in years. The seedless watermelons are so blah! I had saved seeds, and then had a year where the plants were damaged, so no new seeds. Now I am starting again. A 1.5 gram package was 2.99, with 12 seeds. It is an 85 day grow, so it works well for me! It is also an heirloom.

I also got some Hale's Best Jumbo cantaloupe seeds. 30 seeds were 1.99 and it is another 85 day plant.

I also picked up some Blue Lake Bush Beans, French Breakfast radishes, Marketmore cucumbers, and Homemade Pickles cucumbers.

On Sunday, I got some bulk red and yellow onion starts, and elephant ear garlic starts. I thought garlic was supposed to be planted in the fall, but they had it, so I am going to plant it soon.


----------



## tsrwivey

I'm going to try growing yard long beans & new Zeland spinach. They're both supposed to be drought tolerant & prolific even in the heat.


----------



## weedygarden

My broccoli seeds have sprouted. They had actually sprouted yesterday, and honestly, I am quite surprised. The package said it would take 7 to 10 days, and I think it was 5 days.

Today, a few cauliflower are up as well.


----------



## IceFire

Today hubby used an axe and took out the remains of the mesquite (I had used the loppers to get most of it, but what was left was too thick to finish the job) that was keeping me from finishing the fencing in one corner on the left side of the garden. I pounded in the two t-posts to finish that section, and we finished putting in the wire on that side. (Now, I just need to take a chainsaw to the two mesquites on the OTHER side of the garden to completely finish fencing it all. He ALSO took out the one that was in one of the pathways that I kept TRIPPING over. Also hauled another wheelbarrow load of manure to the bed next to the strawberries, and planted seeds for Hopi Black Dye sunflowers across the very back perimeter bed.


----------



## tsrwivey

Onions are all up, I'm really surprised they all sprouted because some were from last fall. Saw a few blooms on the strawberries yesterday & the cannas are starting to come up. It's supposed to rain through Saturday so I won't be getting anything done outside til next week.


----------



## txcatlady

Picked my first asparagus and ate them! Small strawberries forming. Wondering if I should start planting seeds. Onions, potatoes, spinach, carrots and lettuce doing well. New pear and plum trees budding out. One plum fully bloomed and other is still buds on my 6 year old trees. They never bloom at the same time! May go to feed store tomorrow and get 13-13-13 for potatoes. Still have about 48 qts. potatoes from last year. May be able to sell some new potatoesthis year at farmers market. Have 9 dozen eggs in fridge right now.


----------



## IceFire

Got two more garden beds framed up, tilled, and manured yesterday. On my way now to get wood for the next two beds, as well as some citrus trees that Home Depot has on sale. After that, need to get some more hay ordered in for the horses (local feed store delivers, which means I don't have to try to manhandle those 75-lb bales. )


----------



## crabapple

Got 3- one gallon pots of a muscadine called Tara.
An old sweet wine grape from early 1900's.
Nesting onions & leeks.


----------



## IceFire

Today I "harvested" one of the meat chickens (first time doing it.) The others were pecking it so badly, that not only had they drawn blood, they were working on killing it. So, did the merciful thing and put it out of it's misery. Funny thing was, husband and daughter (who were nearby, but NOT involved with doing "the deed") were more upset about it than I was. Took it inside afterwards and started butchering. Instead of plucking, I opted for peeling it out of the skin, since we generally eat skinless chicken. Got it portioned out into legs/thighs, wings, and breasts (and they were HUGE) "dog meat" (the "giblets") and parts for boiling into stock/broth.
We had the breasts for dinner tonight. They were big enough to feed three adults, with some left over. Husband commented on how HUGE the breasts were, and husband and daughter BOTH noticed that it tasted better and was juicier than the stuff from the store. Plus, no hormones, antibiotics, or being injected with "up to 15% saline solution" like the store-bought stuff.
Also got purple tomatillos (4), San Marzano tomatoes (8), and Amish Paste (13) tomatoes planted today, prior to giving the whole area a good watering.
Kind of surprised I got that much done today...we got in a car wreck yesterday afternoon 







up in Tucson (I HATE big cities!) and not only is our car still up in Tucson at a body shop waiting for the insurance adjuster to determine if it's fixable or totaled, I got a concussion, and my right arm, hip, and leg are bruised (I was in the passenger seat.)

Also made arrangements with friends with heavy equipment to come remove some of the mesquite from the property....the stumps from the garden (if you don't get them out completely, they come back with even WORSE thorns!), the area behind the garden where I want to build a greenhouse for "tropicals", the area where I want to put in the orchard, and the area where I want to plant pasture grass for the horses.


----------



## 21601mom

Planted two each of raspberries and blueberries. Planted four strawberry plants. This is my first time growing berries in 30 years, so I'm using this year to make mistakes and try to remember the lessons my grandparents taught me.

First harvest of my Tuscan kale - not as big as what's in the store, but still good. 

Transplanted Mortgage Lifter tomato seedlings from my Aerogarden to small pots. Hopefully I can get them planted outside in a few weeks once they're bigger and hardened off.


----------



## musketjim

tomatoes, cherry tomatoes and squash have sprouted, picked up 2 blackberry sets and ordered 5 apple varieties for AK. and also 4 roseroot(rhodiola). All for BOL.:2thumb:


----------



## oldasrocks

Planted 50 more blackberries, 4 gojo berries, 6 gooseberries and 15 elderberries.
So far I have put in 27 tomatoes, 14 green peppers and planted corn, turnips, cukes, 2 different beans, 3 rows of peas, zukes, lettuce, spinach (eating already) white radishes, water spinach, cantaloupe, and watermelons. Asparagus is doing fair and rhubarb is about ready to harvest. Herb gardens are cleaned out and ready to plant. Eggplants are about big enough to plant.


----------



## Starcreek

I've got yellow onions up in the garden. I planted crookneck squash, cukes, a big patch of mixed heirloom lettuce, a patch of basil (from cheap seeds I bought at Walmart last fall for 5c a pkg.....I sowed it thick.), peas from seed saved from last year, and I planted a large patch of heirloom potatoes, with carrots sowed between the rows. I got the carrot planted late, so I don't know how it'll do. I have a flat of tomatoes and peppers I started from seed hardening out on the patio table, and I took a sweet potato that I sprouted just to show the grandkids, cut it in 3 sections and set it out in the garden. I've never grown sweet potatoes, but this was one a neighbor grew last year. We'll see!


----------



## memyselfandi

Onions, sqaush, zucchini, corn, okra, peas, green beans, melons, cantaloupe, lettuce's, broccoli, cabbage, cucumbers, beats, carrots, lima beans, kale, spinach, peppers, tomatoes, aramanth and quinoa. Whew! may have to throw some Brussel sprouts out there later.


----------



## jimLE

i got my garden planted a few days ago.now it's getting flooded with all this rain we're getting.i hope none of the seeds drown or get washed away


----------



## 21601mom

oldasrocks said:


> Planted 50 more blackberries, 4 gojo berries, 6 gooseberries and 15 elderberries.
> So far I have put in 27 tomatoes, 14 green peppers and planted corn, turnips, cukes, 2 different beans, 3 rows of peas, zukes, lettuce, spinach (eating already) white radishes, water spinach, cantaloupe, and watermelons. Asparagus is doing fair and rhubarb is about ready to harvest. Herb gardens are cleaned out and ready to plant. Eggplants are about big enough to plant.


Did you grow the blackberries from seed or buy them as bushes?


----------



## tikiman

Started this past full moon, most from last years crop seeds.
White pole beans, cow peas, dragon tounge bush beans, ting/yang beans, Russian melon, banana melon ( new for me ) bidwel melon, lemon and Asian cuke's , peppers, acorn and yellow squash, green zuke's, corn and 3 types of tomatoes. Broccoli is almost done and I let the last of the asperagras bolt. 
Working on flowers now for the yard.


----------



## TheLazyL

_"What are you doing for your 2016 Garden?"_

We live in a woods. A garden is problematic. All the wife wanted was a space for 2 or 3 tomato plants. So I cleared out a space on the south end of our property, bordered and top soil. There you go Dear.

That worked for a few years until I overheard her complaining to a girlfriend, "He only gave me this itty bitty spot for a few plants."

So I cleared out a dozen trees. Dug or burned out the stumps and stacked future firewood. Built a two step (first step is 2' from the ground, second is 4'. So the wife doesn't have to bend over), 20' by 4' raised garden bed. Hand filled them with hauled in topsoil. Almost finished filling when the neighbor took pity on me and brought his Bobcat.

Ran a loooooong garden hose from the house to the raised garden bed. Timer at the house and soaker hoses on the garden.

Wife bought the plants. I plant them and run the water timer and on occasion (when the wife forgets) weed.

Wife harvests and brags to her girlfriends, "See what I grew!"

I built it out of treated lumber lined with polyethylene. This will be the 3rd spring, wood has dried enough that I'm planning on painting before the wife restarts the cycle.

So what am I doing for the wife's 2016 Garden? A coat of paint.


----------



## tsrwivey

This will be my biggest garden yet. I have almost 100 onions, 25 red potato, 40+ green bean, 10 yellow squash, 10 tomato, 6 cucumber, 6 Malabar spinach, 4 cantaloupe, 1 sweet pepper, 20 strawberry, 4 hibiscus, 2 blackberry, 1 lemon balm, & 6 eggplant so far. I've got sweet potatoes ordered & I'm thinking about some other stuff. Still need herbs. I started everything from heirloom seed except the strawberries, blackberries, & hibiscus & hope to save seed from them.


----------



## Cotton

I have potatoes, green beans and sweet corn up, something is after my green beans, dusted with diatomaceous earth. Only two rows of green beans this year. I had to plant sweet corn 3 times, the last planting took, just starting to break the soil. Weather wasn’t the problem… bad seed. I finally bought some organic seed, maybe some corn in July. I have 12 rows of purple hull peas planted, just starting to break the soil. Okra will go in the ground this week.

It got dry here for a few weeks, heavy rains yesterday, today…. The weather man says for the next two days. It’s just what I need to kick off the garden and the two acres of borage for my honey bees!

This is my garden from two years ago… I buy crushed volcanic rock by the ton, not a fertilizer… It contains over 70 minerals and elements, keeps plants healthy! Volcanic soil is the richest on earth… I hope to do better this year!


----------



## tleeh1

So, Cotton... I know you're in AL and am wondering if your soil is naturally sandy, or was it originally clay and the volcanic amendments loosened it up? I have that yucky red clay and I'm tired of making bricks with it when it rains!


----------



## bacpacker

So far I have taters, onions, beets, leeks, cabbage, lettuce, and Brussels sprouts up. When the signs come back and ground drys a little gonna plant maters peppers, beans. Cukes, okra, squashes, .melons, and anything else I have forgotten.
Grapes, apples, pears, and blueberries are all coming along nicely.

Cotton what do you use for potato bugs? Where do you get the. Volcanic dust?


----------



## Cotton

tleeh1 said:


> So, Cotton... I know you're in AL and am wondering if your soil is naturally sandy, or was it originally clay and the volcanic amendments loosened it up? I have that yucky red clay and I'm tired of making bricks with it when it rains!


There is red clay about a foot down but top soil around here is sandy loam.


----------



## Cotton

Today I had to dust the potatoes, tomatoes, squash and beans with diatomaceous earth. The red potatoes are ready but potato bugs are eating up the plants, anything with a leaf. Okra is up, 6 rows, peas also, 20 rows. The corn was a disaster but I finally got 3 half rows up (crows and bad seed, planted 3 times). Most rows are 175ft.

I also have 10 early tomato plants up over 2 ft and just set out another 20. I have 10 squash plants, 3 egg plants and 1 row each of cantaloupe and water melons growing.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I'm doing nothing but feeding suburban deer.


----------



## Tweto

I'm a little jealous of all these gardens in the southern areas of the US. 

Where I live, it's been fairly cool so far. Only 2 days above 80 and we are still having some temps in the 30's (mostly in the 40's). I just got my garden fully planted a few weeks ago.

What is something new is that 90% of my plants have been grown under grow lights from seeds. My tomato plants are about 15" high, onions are up to 18" high, and all the different pepper plants are doing well at about 12 inches. The grow lights have been so successful that next year I will double the grow lights and I may even grow inside all winter.

My radishes have sprouted in the garden and the herbs are doing OK.

I did not plant any cucumbers this year in the garden, because they take over a large area. So this year I'm trying to grow cucumbers in just 2 large pots and then maintain them inside of a screened in cylinder that going to be 6 feet tall. If it works I'll take pictures and post later.

This spring has been wet and cold, In the last 8 days we have had 6" of rain and very little sun.


----------



## weedygarden

Tweto said:


> I did not plant any cucumbers this year in the garden, because they take over a large area. So this year I'm trying to grow cucumbers in just 2 large pots and then maintain them inside of a screened in cylinder that going to be 6 feet tall. If it works I'll take pictures and post later.
> 
> This spring has been wet and cold, In the last 8 days we have had 6" of rain and very little sun.


I grow my cucumbers on a fence. My community garden plot is at the edge, with an 8 foot fence right beside it. I will train the cucumbers to climb the fence. Cukes are easier to find and pick that way. I think they get better sun, and the cukes do not get that yellow underbelly.

I have a chain link fence around part of my yard at home, and I have used it to grow cucumbers and pole beans in the past.

One year, I had a garden with no fence near, so I used metal fence posts and something for a temporary fence, which I do not remember now, maybe chicken wire.

I would like to grow all my vine plants this way, but there are limitations for having that much fence. Squash, cantaloupes, melons, all plants with vines take up much less space this way.


----------



## tikiman

weedygarden said:


> I grow my cucumbers on a fence. My community garden plot is at the edge, with an 8 foot fence right beside it. I will train the cucumbers to climb the fence. Cukes are easier to find and pick that way. I think they get better sun, and the cukes do not get that yellow underbelly.
> 
> I have a chain link fence around part of my yard at home, and I have used it to grow cucumbers and pole beans in the past.
> 
> One year, I had a garden with no fence near, so I used metal fence posts and something for a temporary fence, which I do not remember now, maybe chicken wire.
> 
> I would like to grow all my vine plants this way, but there are limitations for having that much fence. Squash, cantaloupes, melons, all plants with vines take up much less space this way.


I finally started doing this last year. I have always had good luck with them down, but last year I moved them to a smaller section. They did really well on the fence I put up for them. Way easier to find them. I have them started that way this year.


----------



## dlharris

For a cheap idea cucumbers in a small space...we just put 8 ft stakes in the ground about 2 ft then put nails up them about every 8 to 10 inches and tied string to the lowest nail and then across to the lowest nail on other stake and zig zagged back and forth. The string lasted all summer and the cukes where some of the best we've ever had since they were hanging and not on the ground!!! Takes up very little space!


----------



## Tweto

weedygarden said:


> I grow my cucumbers on a fence. My community garden plot is at the edge, with an 8 foot fence right beside it. I will train the cucumbers to climb the fence. Cukes are easier to find and pick that way. I think they get better sun, and the cukes do not get that yellow underbelly.
> 
> I have a chain link fence around part of my yard at home, and I have used it to grow cucumbers and pole beans in the past.
> 
> One year, I had a garden with no fence near, so I used metal fence posts and something for a temporary fence, which I do not remember now, maybe chicken wire.
> 
> I would like to grow all my vine plants this way, but there are limitations for having that much fence. Squash, cantaloupes, melons, all plants with vines take up much less space this way.


My wife told me to put the cucumber pots next to the fence and see what happens. If they vine into the cyclone fencing then so be it. I think that I will try this after reading the other posts about this idea.


----------



## myrtle55

Does anyone have success with cucumbers in pots?


----------



## crabapple

weedygarden said:


> I grow my cucumbers on a fence. My community garden plot is at the edge, with an 8 foot fence right beside it. I will train the cucumbers to climb the fence. Cukes are easier to find and pick that way. I think they get better sun, and the cukes do not get that yellow underbelly.
> 
> I have a chain link fence around part of my yard at home, and I have used it to grow cucumbers and pole beans in the past.
> 
> One year, I had a garden with no fence near, so I used metal fence posts and something for a temporary fence, which I do not remember now, maybe chicken wire.
> 
> I would like to grow all my vine plants this way, but there are limitations for having that much fence. Squash, cantaloupes, melons, all plants with vines take up much less space this way.


http://forums.gardenweb.com/discussions/2195762/built-my-first-cattle-panel-arch-trellis-today?n=94

Like this Cattle panel arch trellis.


----------



## tsrwivey

crabapple said:


> Like this Cattle panel arch trellis.


I have a cattle panel trellised bed. Makes picking easier on the ole back. Mine's a little different than the one in the picture though. My arch is only about 5.5ft high & I have squash planted under the arch with stepping stones to step on. I'll try & take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## tsrwivey

Here's a picture of our cattle panel trellis. It's 3 panels long.


----------



## tsrwivey

This is the same bed looking at it from the front to show how wide it is. The middle panel is our test panel from last year, the other two panels we added this year. We may add another panel next year.


----------



## tsrwivey

This is a picture of the onions I planted but forgot to label. They're walking onions!


----------



## Cotton

tsrwivey said:


> This is the same bed looking at it from the front to show how wide it is. The middle panel is our test panel from last year, the other two panels we added this year. We may add another panel next year.


That is a really nice set up.  All pines tend to make a sterile environment, most plants don't do well in it. At least you have some hardwoods... You need hay ring compost (Manure and hay compost). Maybe you know a farmer nearby... I think it would help...


----------



## dlharris

I love this set up. Couple of questions....how high is it in the middle? Can you walk underneath it? How long are the cattle panels you used?


----------



## tsrwivey

Cotton said:


> That is a really nice set up.  All pines tend to make a sterile environment, most plants don't do well in it. At least you have some hardwoods... You need hay ring compost (Manure and hay compost). Maybe you know a farmer nearby... I think it would help...


It's kinda odd for east Texas but we have very few pines on our property, mainly oak, sweet gum, & hickory.

We've been using newspaper, leaves, chicken manure, kitchen scraps, & rye/vetch green manure. It seems to be going well, the plants are growing (except for the cantaloupe) & we've got LOTS of worms. There's lots of cows down the road but we haven't met those neighbors yet. . Would it be completely weird to knock on their door & say "hi, I'm Becky. Can I have your cow poop?" :teehee:


----------



## Cotton

tsrwivey said:


> Would it be completely weird to knock on their door & say "hi, I'm Becky. Can I have your cow poop?" :teehee:


Not at all, I have it happen several times a year. 

I just ask if they brought their own shovels!

Hay ring compost... I scraped up 7 piles this spring, a few tons anyway...

The only downside... lots of grass seeds in it!

I put some on my elderberry today.


----------



## tsrwivey

dlharris said:


> I love this set up. Couple of questions....how high is it in the middle? Can you walk underneath it? How long are the cattle panels you used?


It's 5.5-6ft tall in the middle. I'm short so I can walk comfortably under it . That height could be changed to suit your needs. The taller it is the less area you have underneath though. The panels are 16ft long, I believe.


----------



## dlharris

I didn't realize those panels were that long. Thanks!


----------



## tsrwivey

dlharris said:


> I didn't realize those panels were that long. Thanks!


Yeah, we have to bring the trailer when we buy them so we get a few more than what we need for the current project.


----------



## tikiman

Kinda off topic, but now that the bulk of the seedlings are in the ground, I need to do some repairs on the green house. Roof panels are shot. California sun eats them up. Any thoughts on what's best? Thought about replacing with the newer lexan clear or light tint ones but......

Also have had a hell of a time with my corn this year. Second planting did not do anything again. Going to grab a new seed pack and try that, but it could be the goofy weather.


----------



## crabapple

dlharris said:


> I love this set up. Couple of questions....how high is it in the middle? Can you walk underneath it? How long are the cattle panels you used?


Here in Midland, South Carolina We have a "Tractor Supply" that carry about 5 sizes. One is 16' X 4', so it would stand about 5.5', 6.5' or 7' high.
The wider the bottom the lower the peak.
Six foot would give you a good running bean like the HJBB, that thing grows like Kudzu, with eatable beans.


----------



## tsrwivey

I put some okra in the ground today. We don't really like it, (except battered & fried), but it produces long after the heat has shut down most everything else. I also want to see if the chickens will eat it. 

I pulled my carrots today. They were deformed & had hairy roots on them. I suspect I left them in the ground waaaayy too long, I didn't write down when I planted them & my memory isn't what it used to be. I am no good at thinning seedlings. It kills my soul to cut a perfectly good seedling down to the ground. What if the one I chose to keep dies? I'm gonna have to get better at it or resign myself to eating deformed carrots. This was my first time growing carrots so at least I have more homegrown carrots this year than I did last year.


----------



## tikiman

tsrwivey said:


> I put some okra in the ground today. We don't really like it, (except battered & fried), but it produces long after the heat has shut down most everything else. I also want to see if the chickens will eat it.
> 
> I pulled my carrots today. They were deformed & had hairy roots on them. I suspect I left them in the ground waaaayy too long, I didn't write down when I planted them & my memory isn't what it used to be. I am no good at thinning seedlings. It kills my soul to cut a perfectly good seedling down to the ground. What if the one I chose to keep dies? I'm gonna have to get better at it or resign myself to eating deformed carrots. This was my first time growing carrots so at least I have more homegrown carrots this year than I did last year.


Yeah, my Asian neighbor kinda made me put ochra in. I found I didn't know when to pick it so it got kinda woody.
Same problems with the carrots. I switched to the French garden style rounds. I have Carefully, split up the seedlings, but i start mine in trays now.


----------



## Cotton

45 days of drought ended this week. I’ve gotten 3.7 inches of rain starting Tuesday night. It’s too late for the corn and some of the squash. This evening there has been an explosion of blooms. Peas that didn’t grow for a month have doubled in size along with the watermelons and okra. Even the partially dead pole beans have put on blooms. Maybe I’ll get something out of this garden yet.  

The first pic was taken Monday, the next 3 Wednesday and the rest this evening.


----------



## Cotton

I had 2 packets of giant sunflower seeds I didn’t get around to planting last year. Week before last I planted them. I got rain last week and today… little sunflowers coming up. One row and a piece, maybe 200ft. I need to hoe it, grass coming up too!


----------



## weedygarden

tsrwivey said:


> I pulled my carrots today. They were deformed & had hairy roots on them. I suspect I left them in the ground waaaayy too long, I didn't write down when I planted them & my memory isn't what it used to be. I am no good at thinning seedlings. It kills my soul to cut a perfectly good seedling down to the ground. What if the one I chose to keep dies? I'm gonna have to get better at it or resign myself to eating deformed carrots. This was my first time growing carrots so at least I have more homegrown carrots this year than I did last year.


The plot next to me at the community garden always has the nicest carrots. I asked her what she does to get such nice carrots. She said she adds lots of sand to the places where she plants carrots! It was too late for me this year, but I will do that next year.

I also have a garden in the yard of some people in the neighborhood who were too busy to garden this year. They offered it to anyone who wanted to use it. Five large bags of weeds pulled later and a pickup load of manure added and the soil is so much lighter than before. It was so dense with clay before. I have planted some carrots there so time will tell how they like it there.


----------



## weedygarden

Cotton said:


> 45 days of drought ended this week. I've gotten 3.7 inches of rain starting Tuesday night. It's too late for the corn and some of the squash. This evening there has been an explosion of blooms. Peas that didn't grow for a month have doubled in size along with the watermelons and okra. Even the partially dead pole beans have put on blooms. Maybe I'll get something out of this garden yet.
> 
> The first pic was taken Monday, the next 3 Wednesday and the rest this evening.


Evidently, you do not water. I water my garden almost daily.


----------



## Cotton

weedygarden said:


> Evidently, you do not water. I water my garden almost daily.


Nope, it's an acre an a half. 1 inch of rain on one acre of land is aprox. 27,000 gallons of water (plus). For my garden that's over 40 thousand gallons of water&#8230; to equal a good rain.

The only water source I have for the garden is a spring at the bottom of a large hill. It takes 125 psi to get water to the top (garden). The spring only puts out about 2 gallons per minute, slower in drought conditions. At best that's 2900 gallons per day, 20k gallons per week.

I select water certain plants during droughts.

A warning for those of you who use "city water" with chlorine, I've seen chlorinated water kill many plants, deform them. If you are in a city, winter rain water in barrels is the best bet.


----------



## weedygarden

Cotton said:


> A warning for those of you who use "city water" with chlorine, I've seen chlorinated water kill many plants, deform them. If you are in a city, winter rain water in barrels is the best bet.


I know that chlorine and other chemicals can damage plants, but I have never noticed any damage that I can attribute to chlorine.


----------



## Cotton

It's been 10 years now, an elderly neighbor got city water. He watered his turnip greens in the fall... burned up an half acre. I could see the sprinkler patterns in his garden. Chlorine is not a good thing for plants.


----------



## gabbyj310

I have a question about tools. I paid attention when we were talking about tools(one is none ,two is one)anyway . I want to buy good sturdy long lasting garden tools that will stand up to hard work.Hoes,shovels and any other suggestion that might make a nice garden(and around the home ,mini farm).Made mention that a new shovel just came apart with only alittle use(broke at the base).Would love some input on brand,where to buy and cost! Also what you more knowledgeable gardeners have to say your pro and cons.Also what would you suggest in a SHTF garden tool would you all think was a good idea to have since there won't be any fuel around except manpower????I'm looking at a drip system and even a small sun-shade area.Later on maybe even a greenhouse.


----------



## tsrwivey

My current favorites are this Wilcox hand trowel. I've had it for a year & it shows no sign of wear. This thing won't be breaking anytime soon. https://www.lehmans.com/p-8490-wilcox-stainless-14-garden-trowel.aspx

I've also liked my seeder, it sure makes planting easy. https://www.lehmans.com/p-3123-versatile-garden-seeder.aspx


----------



## AmishHeart

Lehmans has great stuff


----------



## Cotton

My sunflowers are growing nicely. They got a nice drink of water and some triple 8 today. To the right are my late tomatoes, blooming nicely. To the left, I plowed in the ton of compost on my herb bed.

Fig trees are loaded along with the blackberries. Cantaloupes are almost ready but the watermelons are lagging a little.


----------



## Meerkat

Nice Cotton. We still have to get our raised beds turned again for collards. And a late summer okra.


----------



## Cotton

My sunflowers are starting to bloom. When I harvest them I think I'll break out my press and press some cooking oil from the seeds.

Carpenter bees seem to love sunflowers, honey bees not so much.


----------



## crabapple

Cotton said:


> Not at all, I have it happen several times a year.
> 
> I just ask if they brought their own shovels!
> 
> I put some on my elderberry today.


I would get some & help you spread yours, If I live with in 50 miles of you.
I like your elderberry plants, remember when you dug them up.
The wild ones here are have ripe berries.


----------



## Meerkat

weedygarden said:


> I know that chlorine and other chemicals can damage plants, but I have never noticed any damage that I can attribute to chlorine.


 I know the grass where we streilize our buckets etc, all seem to like chlorine.


----------



## timmie

our summer garden didn't do so good. we are trying to have a fall garden with peas and green beans ,etc. hope we have better luck.


----------



## weedygarden

*Fall planting*

I received an email from Territorial Seed Company today, saying that September is the time to plant fava beans and overwintering peas. That is something I have never done before, but in a tough life situation, having something growing over the winter is a good idea, IMHO.

Fava beans: I have only eaten them once and they were made into a hummus with lots of garlic and seasoning. If I can find some seeds, I am going to try them. Territorial seeds sells a variety called Sweet Lorane

Overwintering peas? I am going to try these as well. I can grow them on my chain link fence.

It is also the time to plant legumes as a crop cover which add nitrogen to the soil. I have never done that either.

I have no association with Territorial Seeds, other than being a subscriber. I am passing this link on in case anyone is interested in looking at their information. I would copy and paste, but it a purchase site and too tricky to do that.

I have never grown either of these and I am curious if anyone has and if so, what the results were?

http://www.territorialseed.com/cate...23888900&_bta_c=fy1xi0rk0bmvtjdvbiorvfb9fgd4m


----------



## crabapple

It is time to plant Brassica or the cole famliy: cabbage,turnips, collards, mustard,broccoli. I would wait til first frost for radishes & carrots, lettuce.
Many people plant the first weekend in September.


----------



## Cotton

Back in the spring I planted cayenne peppers in two trays of starter cups (100 cups). Not a single seed sprouted. Sometime in late May or early June I bought a couple of cayenne plants already started at a road side stand.

It turns out they weren’t cayennes, they were tabasco peppers. I harvested today, tossed them in the dehydrator. The plants are still blooming but it’s late in the year, new peppers won’t mature before frost.

I’ll dry these, grinding them up for spice.


----------



## tikiman

My mother in law has done tobasco that way with good results. We have started leaks, bok Choy, winter lettuce, cabbage and trying wintering broccoli. Never have done a winter garden yet so this will be a exsperament.

Squash went nuts this year. I put in pie pumpkins, something I like for pies and soups, but my mother who likes putting in a few jumbo jacks for Halloween wasn't able to this year. I planted a few leftover seeds from last years grow and wow. While we know hybrids will slowly return to thier original dominant strand, I didn't think it would happen so fast lol. We got big long pumpkins that are shaped like spaghetti squash! Oh well


----------



## Meerkat

Sowed seeds of broccoli and pole beans today. Cleaned up around greenhouse for fall containers.
Maybe hydroponics again. 

Ordered more seeds ,beets and tomatoes. A little late but it will work.


----------



## Meerkat

weedygarden said:


> I received an email from Territorial Seed Company today, saying that September is the time to plant fava beans and overwintering peas. That is something I have never done before, but in a tough life situation, having something growing over the winter is a good idea, IMHO.
> 
> Fava beans: I have only eaten them once and they were made into a hummus with lots of garlic and seasoning. If I can find some seeds, I am going to try them. Territorial seeds sells a variety called Sweet Lorane
> 
> Overwintering peas? I am going to try these as well. I can grow them on my chain link fence.
> 
> It is also the time to plant legumes as a crop cover which add nitrogen to the soil. I have never done that either.
> 
> I have no association with Territorial Seeds, other than being a subscriber. I am passing this link on in case anyone is interested in looking at their information. I would copy and paste, but it a purchase site and too tricky to do that.
> 
> I have never grown either of these and I am curious if anyone has and if so, what the results were?
> 
> http://www.territorialseed.com/cate...23888900&_bta_c=fy1xi0rk0bmvtjdvbiorvfb9fgd4m


 Sounds good. Happy gardening and wishing for no weeds. artydance::wave:


----------



## AmishHeart

I just saw some big ol fava beans for sales at our Sprouts Market today. I have never seen them before and were surprised at their size.


----------



## Meerkat

My broccoli has come up already. I did soak the seeds in damp paper towels till they sprouted. I very carefullt put the little sprouts in the seed starter I made. artydance:

I bought some Seeds Of italy pole beans which were bad! I watched a video and saw what giant full crops they made for this guy, but not for me. 

I have some fava beans I havn't tried yet I got from Baker Creek Seeds " Broad Windsor Fava Bean ] a couple years ago.


----------



## Caribou

This summer I fenced in a section, no not a section of land just a section of my yard, and planted two plum trees and eight different apples. 

My parents recently drove up for a visit and brought me two five gallon buckets of halibut gurry. Dad and I buried most of it around the fruit trees and a little with the rhubarb. They were smart enough to freeze it before they started the three day drive so it was pleasant enough to work with. I wouldn't want to dig it up now.


----------



## Meerkat

Since we started bought transplants. Lettuce, toms, a couple herbs and lots of collards.


----------



## oldasrocks

Garden is done for the year so we put a dozen old hens in it to eat the weed seeds, rototill, and fertilize it.


----------



## IceFire

Got peas and greens planted, and getting the paths between the beds covered with shredded cedar bark. The turkey is starting to get mean...that's OK, though, because in a few more weeks I'll be chopping his head off (maybe he knows, and that's why he's getting obnoxious)

Good to see you hear, OAR!


----------

